# Rake and length of Star fork?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Anybody know the exact rake and length (from crown to axle center) on a Star fork? I believe the rake is 43.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello,

Colnago Star has 43mm rake and 368mm length (from crown base to front wheel axle).

Regards,

Carlos


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

clm2206 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Colnago Star has 43mm rake and 368mm length (from crown base to front wheel axle).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Hmmmm, what's interesting is that an Alpha Q GS-20 fork has the same rake and is only 1 mm longer. Morever, it should weigh maybe 90-100 gms lighter than a Star fork. And despite the weight, it is a bladed aero fork, which means it should be pretty stiff. 

I still got my painted Star if I want to go the staid, conservative look, but I will definitely consider this fork if I decide to build up my C50 as a weightweenie project.


----------

